# 09' LaDue Bass Series



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Info is complete,schedule posted and open for registration up to the 55 team capped field. Complete pictorial web history linked around as well.

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Just 5 qualifiers in 09'- now providing "show points" for those tough days- and given the transition of class years, we are now following the State minimum length requirements of 12" for a keeper bass.

Electric motor "cult" fishing going into it's 9th year, many a young bassers are now adults..and even old men! 

A great inexpensive way to begin a tournament angling quest!

nip


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

You need to update the schedule for Bad Bass 09 you have the final on October 3rd at Portage and October 5th on West Branch. Just a heads up for you. Unless we are fishing Monday's this season.(which is fine with me).......


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> Info is complete,schedule posted and open for registration up to the 55 team capped field. Complete pictorial web history linked around as well.
> 
> http://www.dobass.com/bass.html
> 
> ...


Thanks- feel free to email anytime


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

The Ladue series is great for all types of tourny anglers. For newbies it offers a great chance to catch a lot fish, learn at a very affordable cost, and even win a few bucks. For more experienced anglers, it is a chance to get off the big lakes with all the gas boats and really challenge yourself to find that giant bag that lurks anywhere in Ladue's electric only 1,500 acres. We have been in the Ladue tournys for two years now. We have had more fun and caught more big fish on that lake than any other combined. My only complaint resides within ourselves in that we should have been entering these tourneys years ago.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

does anyone need a partnerfor the ladue events . I am a non-boater


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

For a first post, Putzin you just earned an extra pound at the scales!!!  

Now I gotta figure out who you are!!!

Very happy to hear of your experiences- it's that kinda stuff that keeps me motivated!!!!

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey I've been around all 8 years and never got an extra pound at the scales! Could of used one in 03' or was that an extra 1/8 of an inch? I Should be back to donate more money in 09' I like the looks of the schedule!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I had it waiting on you at the Championship where it counts Parma!!! Oh you didn't show 

This year Parma that fish will measure!

I hope the lado guys decide to give the SPring Open at Mogadore a shot this year- we hit the weather right for that one it could be AMAZING and make Mother look like a little gurl  http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So that means had we fished the Championship we would of weighed 1lb worth of fish!!! Auntie Mogadore should be in good shape and I plan on being there!

12" limit will be nice too, they ruled last season!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

parma, that just means your gonna slay those 11 7/8" fish  . i know this because i wont be there to do it.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

I will gladly take an extra pound but instead I would like a European roast coffee with 5 sugars and hold down the creamer button for 5 seconds.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...there's not but a few that know that order, unless word got out!!! 

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally, I've been waiting for this one. Can't wait til April!


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Only another 100 days, 17 hours, 36 minutes, and 10 seconds. Faster clock faster. Even when I stare at the clock really hard it won't go any faster.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking forward to trying my hand at it tournament fishing this year and this seems like a great place to start! Need to figure out the livewell situation (adding one). I have looked around at some ideas, but any suggestions or experience would be greatly appreciated.

Bobby


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Alot of guys just use an igloo type cooler (40-50qt) with a portable aeration system in it. It will work just fine, just need to change the water a few times through-out the tournament.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hope to have you come out with us Bobby!!!

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Parma's suggestion is exactly correct. 

Just make sure to use a system with a spray bar type areator that allows the water to pass through the air- creating O2 in the livewell. The higher the GPH the better, as well... bigger cooler, easier care. 

Many also use tubing and long electrical leads connected to a 1000GPH bilge to pump water in/out of cooler.

Here is anohter alternative- TohoRig: https://www.thefind.com/sports/browse-toho-rig

Fee free to discuss here or email if more info needed

nip


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Bobby

Walmart has a good deal on the giant white 40-50qt. coolers at around $40 to $50. Dicks has the aerator with the spray bar. They have the one I use. When the pump is placed in the lake it is long enough to pump directly into the cooler, when you've filled the cooler the bar just suctions to the inside of the cooler, place the pump in the cooler's H20, and it sprays all that good O2 and H20 back into the cooler repeatedly, all day long. Your gonna also need a battery to connect it to. I usually just connect it to the smallest crappiest battery I have or the one that runs my fish finder.

Also, if you are gonna try Ladue, you should check out the EEI series. http://dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

It's been a long winter already. Hope everyone had a nice holiday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah-ha! He's back!!!

HeyJay you'd better drop some pounds, there's no way your gettn' to 5MPH if you keep the winter weight!!!!  

The first confirmed lado angler for 09' is on the board!!!
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Ah-ha! He's back!!!
> 
> HeyJay you'd better drop some pounds, there's no way your gettn' to 5MPH if you keep the winter weight!!!!
> 
> ...


I need the extra weight to lift those hogs. And by hogs I mean take pictures.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Speaking of weight, NIP, I changed my mind I'll take the extra pound, could've use it many times last year.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Nip,

Whadya say we bump the tourney dates up a couple weeks. Last weekend in Feb. is lookin' pretty good, or maybe even this weekend.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

as soon as I'd do that- 19" of snow would fall 

This is the time though that things will start picking up with folks entering for the season- Feb. warm weather and tax returns can close a field!!!

LaDue is capped at the first 55 paid membership teams. $70 for your team solidifes your position for the season if you meet the Qualifying entry deadlines. http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

12" minimum this season!!!

This is a great low cost, and low expense, entry level 'cult classic!!! Hope to have many new teams this season, if the boat show response is any indication of things to come...OH MY!!!

There are a lot of occupied garages with jon boat projects happen' out there!!!

nip


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

When is the Rodmaker's meeting?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm worried about you lateral...

All lado bass series questions,registration and review will be 2/21 at the Rodshop.
www.dobass.com

I will also be reviewing entry level/electric only specific fishing thingies at a seminar at Gander Mtn in Twinsburg March 1st...

...the Gander presentation will be geared towards folks who are just entering or thinking about the bass tournament scene and discussion on riggn' our electric only boats, fish care, and the "enemy"... 

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Will there be hot dogs at the Gander Mountain seminar?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

[email protected]


----------

